# Vaccinations



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

So Roscoe is nearly done with all of his vaccinations, but there are a couple of vaccines my breeder recommended we didn't get. These are for the Lepto and Corona viruses. Anyone know why she would say not to get these? Especially Lepto, because Tim and I both read up on it and we can't see a reason not to get it. He's in the medical field so he knows more about this stuff than I do... I emailed my breeder but so far nothing back from her, so I thought I'd ask you folks!

She also said to hold off on the rabies vaccine until 6 months old, weird! It's required by law in Florida by 16 weeks old.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

don't know what lepto is and don't think that Rosie got it. As for Rabies my vet has never given it before 6 months for any puppy I have large or small breed. But my breeder stressed not to give it to Rosie before 6 months because she was so little. I guess that is why yours did also.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My vet won't give Lepto. Many breeds are sensitive to it. I never gave my guys Corona either. I give minimum vaccines, because they aren't good for dogs. You should read a bit more about them, www.itsfortheanimals.com/DODDS-CHG-VACC-PROTOCOLS.HTM.

I do blood tests on my guys that measures the antibodies. If they are low, I'll give them the vaccine. Most times my guys don't need vaccines at all. I only give rabies because it's the law.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I read up on lepto and we definitely decided that Roscoe is not at risk for it. They don't even recommend corona or giardia anymore, so he hasn't had either of those.

He got his rabies vaccine today (Florida law by 16 weeks), and he had a mild reaction to it  So back to the vet we went, got everything sorted out, and now the little man seems to be doing just fine. Phew!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

We only give Lepto if there is a known outbreak in our area(which there has never been) 

Corona has been known to cause seizures, specifically in Havs too.


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

Recd a call to day from Pixie's vet telling me that she was due to have Lepto and distemper/parvo. Last month she had a bad reaction to the rabies vaccine. This was the second time she had it the rabies vaccine, the first one she did not have a problem, in fact has never had a problem with any of the others. The day and evening she acted like normal. It was not until the next morning that she was unusually quiet and shaking. Got her to the vet with in the hour. They gave her some benadryl and anti inflammatory inj. Within an hour at home she was better. NOW I am so afraid to give her anything. I reviewed the web site listed above but it is for puppies not dogs. I already called the vet back to say I don't want her to have the Lepto. Thoughts anyone. I will probably have a titer blood test done eventually.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker has had reactions to vaccinations, twice I thought I might lose him. I will only give him Rabies every 3 years as required by law, (and that will be with pre-medications and probably sitting in the vet's parking lot for the day!) but the rest I'm going to have titers done. 

He's never had the lepto or corona, either, just because of the dangers.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

It was difficult for me to know what to do. If I listen to my vet, he gets parvo earlier than the breeder stipulated. My breeder said not to get it until he was a certain age, which we did. Everytime Loki gets vaccinated I get the reaction - nervous wreck! 

He does get very tender after his rabies shot and also sleepy. I haven't noticed any other reactions.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

My breeder also doesn't recommend Corona or Lepto. I just told the vet I won't allow it for Ruby and she wrote on the chart "patient refuses," I guess to cover their butts.


----------

